

Windows XP Significantly Outperforms Vista, Tests Show - nreece
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=204203975

======
mattmaroon
I can definitely see this. I like a lot of things about Vista. One of them is
not the speed.

I'm wondering if MS just decided to optimize the user experience aesthetically
and let the hardware catch up on speed, figuring that in 4 years everyone will
be running 16 cores and an SSD.

~~~
henryw
I think the average hardware has not caught up to Vista yet. I just
reinstalled it after 6 months when I upgraded my computer to 2x Raptor Raid 0,
along with the existing 4gb ram and quad core. It's running really great now.
I can have all my work apps open and then load up a game like COD4. I think
the hard drive transfer speed was the biggest bottleneck.

~~~
rms
I wonder if Vista will be best run in a future "Vista Light" edition that will
be hacked together by software pirates... though I guess it will probably be
best run on a solid state drive.

